# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños feliz

## perdiguera

Como este fin de semana no voy a poder conectarme, razones familiares de peso, abro este hilo para felicitar, por anticipado, eso sí, a el foro embalses.net ya que la página, el próximo domingo, cumple tres años.
Desde aquí mi más sincera enhorabuena primero al Administrador por la feliz idea que tuvo y por el mucho trabajo que le ha dedicado a engrandecerla con medios técnicos que no se ven pero están; en segundo lugar a todos los que en un momento u otro han participado: los que ya no escriben ni visitan, los que visitan pero no escriben, a los no registrados sin nombre, a los no registrados con nombre y a todos y cada uno de los miembros activos venidos y por venir.
A todos gracias por hacer esta página como es, un referente en el tema del agua.
Felicidades y que cumpla muchos más.

----------


## jlois

Pues suscribo las palabras del amigo Perdiguera, debemos felicitar sobretodo al administrador por el espacio que ha creado y en torno al cual hemos ido aportando cada uno su granito de arena jejeje,...alguno una montaña entera, poco a poco se está haciendo un verdadero punto de encuentro y un lugar de referencia de mucha importancia.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Ya nos hemos adelantado al cumple de éste trocito de nuestras vidas...
Sin duda para mi, un lugar que descubrí por casualidad y donde día a día aprendo un poquito más no sólo de los temas que aquí se hablan, sino también de como escribir más rápido y mejor y lo más importante, como ser mejor persona, tener mayor respeto y saber escuchar a las personas...
Gracias al creador, a los compañeros y a los que amáis EMBALSES.NET.
Un saludo chicos.

----------


## Luján

Mis felicitaciones también a la página y a su autor.

Nos ha dado un lugar impresionante para mostrar nuestros intereses y nuestras inquietudes.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Esta semana que viene no voy a estar probablemente, debido a que me voy a pasar unos días en el Mar Menor, así que yo también tengo que felicitarlo. Bueno, yo también estaría muy encantado de decir que este foro es muy interesante, nos ayudamos, aunque estemos muy separados, y me alegro de haberme registrado hace poco, estoy muy satisfecho con la página. Gracias a el creador de la pagina, el administrador, los moderadores,miembros de alto rango, miembros y miembros principiantes, sin dejar a los no registrados, todos los que habéis escrito en el foro..., y que continúe creciendo. Ademas, me ayudó a seguir el estado del Cenajo, y otros embalses...

Un Saludo;
_Ceheginero Joven_

----------


## ben-amar

Me adhiero y suscribo totalmente vuestras palabras.
Mi mas sincera enhorabuena y que se cumplan muchos mas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nos estamos adelantando...
Pero mis felicidades y mis agradecimientos al creador y "al de mantenimiento".
Que cumpla muchos más.

----------


## sergi1907

Mis más sinceras felicidades a los máximos responsables de que este foro haya llegado hasta aquí, en especial al Administrador por todo el esfuerzo que está poniendo en que haya contínuas mejoras.

Creo que todos somos responsables de este éxito, desde el líder en mensajes, hasta el último no registrado que da su opinión.

Esperemos poder seguir celebrándolo durante muchos años más, y sobretodo seguir ampliando esta maravillosa familia :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

yo tambien doy las gracias a todos por compartir este impresionante e interesante foro 
un saludo, felicidades y que siga cumpliendo muchos más

----------

